# Broadband going to get better (???)



## blackpearl (Nov 28, 2006)

> Come January, Indian consumers will be treated to _very high speeds of internet downloads with unlimited broadband_ being made available to them, promises the Union Minister for Communications and Information Technology, Mr Dayanidhi Maran. *"Goodbye 256 kb,*" he said on Monday, on the sidelines of a meeting here.
> 
> The public sector telecom companies, BSNL and MTNL, are working towards *"proactive pricing".* He spoke of "unlimited broadband" to be made available, but when pressed for details he said, "that is all I am allowed to say at the moment."



The question is : How much can we trust him?

*www.thehindubusinessline.com/2006/11/28/stories/2006112805170400.htm


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 28, 2006)

It wud be just done to some of the impotant cities of india. I wudn't trust in that crap at all.


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 28, 2006)

^^^ I completely agree with you but still welcome the notion ....

At least they'r thinking abt it ... It seems they have some brains but donno how to use it ... lets hope something good comes out of this attempt towards real broadband


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 28, 2006)

I too agree, we have seen many such announcements in pasts bt hardly have any realised in their mentioned time-frame or even materialised!
We can jus keep our fingers crossed n hope for the best


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the private sector should do first and give them a run for they're money


----------



## outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah rite ; when it comes to bandwidth the indian private sector sucks
they just keep the same tarrifs as bsnl even for lower bandwidth ,so i guess bsnl is gonna give the private sector a run for their money


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 28, 2006)

Well in my city Airtel Broadband was the first with 256 kpbs always on connections. BSNL only came later with their 900+ plan


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 29, 2006)

As far as Calcutta is concerned there is unfortunately only one true broadband DSL service provider which is BSNL with their dataone service.I have been using the 256kbps/1GB connection for almost 2 years now.But I feel competition is the name of the game.As soon as private players come into the picture the story might change.But then again mobile broadband might just take sometime in India.Currently providers like Hutch claim that they provide EDGE but the speeds are as bad as dial up.Now that the Government has decided to open the spectrum for 3G things might change.....Also read this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41622


----------



## JGuru (Nov 29, 2006)

Hope we get 1 MB or 2 MB/sec  unlimited plans in the future at an affordable price.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 29, 2006)

^^^ this aint US of A bro.......


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 29, 2006)

the Govt. has been making many offers. But I would like to see how far this is going to work


----------



## Apollo (Nov 29, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> Hope we get 1 MB or 2 MB/sec  unlimited plans in the future at an affordable price.


I echo that.  Maybe within the next couple of years...


----------



## outlaw (Nov 29, 2006)

i wann a 1mbps UL for 250 rupees !!!! LOL


----------



## goobimama (Nov 29, 2006)

Btw, the Goa government recently had a full page ad on how they are going to implement a 10 Gbps line (actually a couple of these lines) throughout Goa. This is going to be completed somewhere by december 2007 throughout Goa (including rural areas). 

Right now I'm more than satisfied downloading on this 2Mbps line that we've got in the office (I'm working for the International Film Festival...). Gonna be hard to let go in another three days.


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 29, 2006)

10 GBPS .......... Big Joke ....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 29, 2006)

I want atleast 1mbps (unlimited)at a cost of 1000/- buks per month.This can be thought.


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 29, 2006)

I think 256kbps Unlimited Connection for Rs.500(If possible much lesser than that) is much better than 512Kbps with download limits..


----------



## manas (Nov 29, 2006)

when maran said 256 kbps is the minimum speed for broadband, bsnl did that.Now lets see what maran does next..512kbps minimum speed???


----------



## vasulic (Nov 30, 2006)

agree with outlaw


----------



## soham (Nov 30, 2006)

I think the ideal thing would be to upgrade the 900 Unlimited plan to something around 1Mbps keeping the rate same. Also a 2 Mbps connection at something around 1500 to 1800 would be great.
__________
512 Kbps is the minimum speed for broadband in the UK. Dont know about US but true high speed broadband has to be nothing short of 2 Mbps.


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2006)

If Maran actually delivers what he speaks than that would be a great welcome change to the current scenario...I agree with hard rock.


----------



## gg_3000 (Nov 30, 2006)

It seems that the definition of broadband is going 2 be modified.. Services of 512Kbps and above would be defined as a Broadband Service!!! Currently 256Kbps is min..


----------



## goobimama (Nov 30, 2006)

that 10 Gbps line that I'm talking about is not 10gbps per home, but its gonna be split among households. 

2Mbps to 100mbps lines per household (this is one 10gbps line)
1gbps for government offices (another 10gbps line and so on)

They seem pretty convincing...


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, I would like to present one important fact here which no one noticed and thought about.

In India we are having biggest limitation that on BSNL & other landlines that  you can use only thier own  aDSL on it but in other countries.. Landlines are open to anyone ie. if you live in UK and you  hv service from BT (BT is name of a landline telephony provider there) then you can get Adsl from AOL, even from BT itself.. 
there are lots of other ADSL provider who can give service on same line. I donno much detail because I still need to know that how do they do ie. overcome few technical complications in this scenerio.

So they charge Customer for BB as well a negligible amount as rent to the original landline company.

If such setup can b implemented in India then I think will be easier for more company to get in as well as we will have lots of competition = best prices for customer.
In UK 8 unltd is available for Rs. 500 ie comparing to Indian economy (its not a price conversion)

Hope my point is clear.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 30, 2006)

NOW Broadband will go like Mobile revolution in India. Soon it will one of the cheapeast and fastest on the Planet. 

Jai HIND


----------



## ilugd (Nov 30, 2006)

would be nice if we could have connector jacks at the local bus stands, so that we can just plug in our laptops and browse while waiting for the next bus. And 100 Mbps connections. I am drooling...


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 30, 2006)

ilugd said:
			
		

> would be nice if we could have connector jacks at the local bus stands, so that we can just plug in our laptops and browse while waiting for the next bus. And 100 Mbps connections. I am drooling...



ANOTHER 5 years for that bus stand thing to happen...or may be 10


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2006)

ilugd!! 
Thats very common ie. if you have heard about WiFi hotspots !

@SukhdeepsinghKohli.
Did you read my post carefully ? I am saying that if that can happen ie. Landline open to any ADSL provider then would be so but its not like that .. not even any sign of that .. hope you got my point. ie. there is no such revolution going to start if you are taking my point in concern.


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2006)

ilugd said:
			
		

> would be nice if we could have connector jacks at the local bus stands, so that we can just plug in our laptops and browse while waiting for the next bus. And 100 Mbps connections. I am drooling...


 I'd like that too but it's not feasible with the kind of destructive ppl in our country like the ones who destroyed trains & buses today in mumbai over a silly reason.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, I know.

Goodbye 256.
Welcome 257

Baah...


----------



## led_shankar (Nov 30, 2006)

I have to ask one thing, can someone please verify if my facts are right?

I believe the govt. mandated that a connection can only be called broadband if it has at _least_ 256 kbps; but most ISPs offer speed _upto_ 256 kbps. Isnt this against the law or something? Obviously, my facts can be wrong. But if it is true, I think the govt would do better to taking care of things like this, wouldn't it?


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 30, 2006)

ilugd said:
			
		

> would be nice if we could have connector jacks at the local bus stands, so that we can just plug in our laptops and browse while waiting for the next bus. And 100 Mbps connections. I am drooling...


Wifi at the local bus stands would be better


----------



## ilugd (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah, and cheaper too as no elaborate infrastructure would be needed.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 1, 2006)

I want 256kbps unlimited at Rs 250 pm.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 1, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> I want 256kbps unlimited at Rs 250 pm.



Me too thought same... But in next moment I thought not to be too Greedy..  I know BSNL wont do that...

Even extending downloading limits from night 2 to 8 to 10PM to 8AM would be acceptable..Coz I browse mostly after 10PM only.. That would be acceptable too..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> I want 256kbps unlimited at Rs 250 pm.


I can pay more but I want more speed.I want atleast 1mbps @1000/- buks per month.


----------



## ilugd (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey! I just noticed posts 29 to 32. Did i miss it previously or is there a way to insert posts? BTW the times shown for me are all wrong. like i post now and it shows 11 am or something. The last post by @hardrock is shown as posted at 1141am. Is it right?
__________
yeah, my post is shown as 1159 am while the real time is 530 pm. and how can we insert posts?
__________
ok, changed the timezone settings to ist. Time is ok now. But still confused about posts 29-32. (Sorry for hijacking the thread BTW)


----------



## damnthenet (Dec 1, 2006)

Seems 2007's gonna be a promising year!!!!!


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Dec 1, 2006)

Waiting for 2mbps Unlimited Line for 1000/Month !!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 2, 2006)

wht is this really like...

so bsnl datone user can have bandwidth of 2 MB???

for 500rs???

wht is it really means and wht amount can we expect


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 2, 2006)

Part of the announcement is based on the fact the the crappy monopoly on FLAG's underwater cables is expiring soon. Once that is done, we'll have high bandwidth available like those lifetime mobile prepaid cards


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 2, 2006)

^^ Hi Anurag , 

Tell more abt who is in its competition with flag to end its monopoly. I am totally unaware of this matter. not reading too much telecom news lately.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

I would be happy with 256Kbps unlimited for 500 bucks. This is not much of a asking. All ISPs can definitely provide this.
Figure this...Tata Sky is providing DVD quality pictures for around 225 bucks per month. If they can stream unlimited DVD quality pictures at such reasonable costs, why don't ISPs provide such speeds???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 3, 2006)

well take a look at this plan ... with then compair the price with any ISP of India...

*www.singnet.com.sg/plans_and_services/broadband/snbb.asp?snbb=10Matl


----------



## mayneu (Dec 4, 2006)

this news is not at all there in their site.... why u people r talking about it???

r u sure that what u r talking is true??? u cant rely on news papers always....

can anybody confirm about the genuinity and details about the news???


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 5, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> well take a look at this plan ... with then compair the price with any ISP of India...
> 
> *www.singnet.com.sg/plans_and_services/broadband/snbb.asp?snbb=10Matl


You made me to cry


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 5, 2006)

10MBps at around Rs3600? Wow...and also a LCD TV Free! Wow...India needs 150 years for that to happen? These politicians have become a roadblock in getting india to BB SuperHighway...

I want atleast 512KBps Unlimited at Rs 400/month via DSL!! Can anybody give me that?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 5, 2006)

And you forgot about the addon features mentioned in small over there. They're as good as non-existent in our ISP's.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah....that LCD TV looked too tempting...that I forgot about Free Wii, Free ADSL Modem and other extras!


----------



## Apollo (Dec 5, 2006)

High speed internet soon?!  I'm drooling...


----------



## webgenius (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys better stop day-dreaming. Be happy if BSNL offers 256kbps unlimited for 500 bucks. I think it won't get much cheaper here.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 5, 2006)

After taking a look at that 10Mbps plan........ What the hell bsnl is thinking of? Even after 4 months, I have never received D/L speed more than 28KBps on a 256kbps(32KBps) line, never.

Aditya


----------



## webgenius (Dec 5, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Even after 4 months, I have never received D/L speed more than 28KBps on a 256kbps(32KBps) line, never.
> Aditya



Join the club!!! I too achieve a consistent speed of 27kBps, sometimes swinging upto 33KBPS.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 5, 2006)

KLucky people both of you. On hathway, I just about reach 25. 28 is a rarity to celebrate.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I get an average of 29-30kbps download speed with 256kbps BSNL. 
The speed depends on how far your PC is from the local exchange; the farther you are, the lower the speed you get.


----------



## ashwinkumar (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah , same for me   29-31 , my house is situated 2km away from the local exchange.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you guys get constant speed or does it keeps fluctuating?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 5, 2006)

mines constant 

always between 29-30kbps.
i d/l files using the Opera, & it shows me the speed.

last big file i d/l was NFS Carbon Demo @ steady 30kbps & it took nearly 6 hours for complete d/l.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 6, 2006)

I do get constant speed of 28KBps when D/L with DAP. If I use the default file D/L program of IE, then I get something like 10-12 KBps.

Aditya


----------



## babi_surat (Dec 6, 2006)

Give the cable company a shot, give them the bandwidth and we can take that from them via local area network. The interesting part of this is if you know much of your frnds then u can share the d/l files and the speed for local n/w share will be 1 mbps (min).


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2006)

I was rather thinking to have a WIFI tower above my house and then find 10-20 crazy people like me and interconnect all (should be nearby) but all must have their own internet connection.. then combine all connection, so its impossible that all 20 usin net at same time so most of the time we will have 5 MBPS internet. Woha.. (taking every user is having 256 kbps connction)
But apart of me.. no other seems to be desperate ..
Anybody living near my house ? lolz..


----------

